# Special boots for limb walking?



## raymondvillain (Apr 23, 2011)

I have found a great deal of help in many posts about limb walking. Does anyone know of a practical boot for this? I once saw a climber with an ankle high boot that looked like it had a gum sole, sort of like what recreational rock climbers use. He was preoccupied with his chainsaw so I couldn't ask him what he wore or where he bought them.

I'm tempted to buy a pair of sprinter's "spikes", that is, athletic running shoes for track meets. One variety has lots of hard plastic teeth. They're pretty light weight and might enable one to race around in the canopy.


----------



## mikegar (Apr 23, 2011)

I dont have any experience with ankle high boots. I prefer a boot that doesnt have any "hard" edges and that flexes a bit on the sole. when you have a boot that has hard edges you can tear the tree up' especially if you dont know what your doing. as far as limb walking its a set a skills that makes you proficient, not the boot.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 23, 2011)

ive heard of some guys were hiking boots for pruning lativias i think check out REI there prices are high but they have a good selection for an idea of what you want. I just wear my regular boots tried hikers and even sneakers once for pruning, doesnt make that much of a difference for me to compromise the support of safety work boots.


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 23, 2011)

Check out "mid weight hikers" Asolo makes some nice ones. In fact I will make it easy for u cuz someone did the same for me....this is a great boot. I have this same boot and freakn LOVE em. The price on these is the BOMB.....killer deal. I may buy anther pair right now myself if they let me use my 20% off coupon with the sale price its ON! check em out....

Asolo FSN 95 Gore-Tex® Hiking Boots - Waterproof (For Men) - Save 30%

I climb in these ...they are great for free climbing and ok for small jobs with spurs.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 23, 2011)

hmm ace those do look nice, how do they hold up im guessing you dont wear them everyday how long you get outa of them, and how are they once your on the ground ya knowing kicking piles together draging brush etc. O and are they really waterproof? not much is


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 23, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> hmm ace those do look nice, how do they hold up im guessing you dont wear them everyday how long you get outa of them, and how are they once your on the ground ya knowing kicking piles together draging brush etc. O and are they really waterproof? not much is


 This is my first pair so I truthfully cant say for sure how well they will hold up. So far I am very impressed. I have climbed a decent handful of trees in them , including a couple of huge oaks that were as wide as they were tall and I was lovin these boots. They are out standing for that type of trimming. They have a stiff sole that you can put into a tight crotch or a union and still get your foot out without much trouble. Because of that sole they are even decent with spurs. Not the best there but thats not what they are for. As for water proof..well, I havent crossed any streams but I have walked through some standing water in peoples yards while giving estimates and my feet stayed dry. I would say that so far they are def water proof. The break in time on these boots was nothing. They are literally good outa the box. The first day I wore these was to getem broke in so I wore em for a day of running errands and shopping with the wife and the boots never hurt my feet...never,,,ever. I can honestly say..for real..that when I got home that first day I didnt want to take them off. Granted, it wasnt an actual work day but shopping with the wife n kids can be tiring and stressful and I was kinda tired but my feet felt great. I have been wearing them every day although not climbing in them every day because we have had non stop rain. The only negative thing I can say so far is that saw dust clings to the inside lining, which isnt really a big deal just that if you turn the boot upside down and tap it all the saw chips dont fall out like they do with a pair of wescos. The other negative is that they arent USA made and that no one that I know of makes a boot like this in the USA. 

This thread I started kinda tells the story of how I ended up with these boots.


Mid Weight Hikers/NO CHINA!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 24, 2011)

Dont laugh, but I have always like Cat boots, the Indiana's, 8" boot with this extra ankle/shin strap that goes around the boot, great support, the soles are soft and have this "gecko" style tread. Sole is soft enough to some what "form" against the tree. They are super comfy and are not too expensive, around a 100 bucks
I luv deez, but they do wear out after 1 season.
Plus they are freakin awesome for footlocking!


----------



## chad556 (Apr 25, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Dont laugh, but I have always like Cat boots, the Indiana's, 8" boot with this extra ankle/shin strap that goes around the boot, great support, the soles are soft and have this "gecko" style tread. Sole is soft enough to some what "form" against the tree. They are super comfy and are not too expensive, around a 100 bucks
> I luv deez, but they do wear out after 1 season.
> Plus they are freakin awesome for footlocking!


 
I have that exact pair, great boots. Limb walking, spur climbing, groundwork, footlocking, kicking #### lol you name it.

Also, in the winter when its cold i wear a pair of tall Arctic sport muck boots. Super warm, comfy as slippers, very light weight. Great for spur climbing because they have a really tall padded upper part that acts as a secondary padding for your gaffs. Not bad for limb walking either, they have a big soft grippy sole and the light weight really helps you move and swing your feet to where they need to be with out getting tired.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 25, 2011)

spur climbing in the muck boots really? I couldn't imagine that being to comfy on the bottom part of your foot.


----------



## tree md (Apr 25, 2011)

I have always preferred my anti gravity boot for limb walking...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 26, 2011)

tree md said:


> i have always preferred my anti gravity boot for limb walking...


 
iz gots tooz gets me sum doz!

I have a set of Irish Setter's by Redwing, hunting boots, for winter, they suck up in the tree! But keep my feet warm and dry!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 26, 2011)

My old man gave me a pair of these that were too small for him a few years ago. I like the tall upper for keeping saw chips out. They offer what I consider a great combination of support and flexibility. I wear them for everything except spur climbing. They SUCK for that. Very comfortable and the sole is flexible enough to limb walk easily ( if you know how to limb walk, that is ). About time to order a new pair. 

Belleville Boots Online


----------



## raymondvillain (Apr 26, 2011)

*question for Blakesmaster*

Blakesmaster, which boots do you use? The Belleville 330 ST or the Redwings mentioned in the previous post? The Belleville soles look great for limb walking.
Thanks,
raymondvillain


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 26, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> My old man gave me a pair of these that were too small for him a few years ago. I like the tall upper for keeping saw chips out. They offer what I consider a great combination of support and flexibility. I wear them for everything except spur climbing. They SUCK for that. Very comfortable and the sole is flexible enough to limb walk easily ( if you know how to limb walk, that is ). About time to order a new pair.
> 
> Belleville Boots Online


 
Those look like they would work well. The taller upper is a plus.


----------



## chad556 (Apr 26, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> spur climbing in the muck boots really? I couldn't imagine that being to comfy on the bottom part of your foot.


 
Yeah you got me there. Its tolerable for sure but its not like walking barefoot on carpet. Never have found a boot yet that successfully pads the arch of the foot for long spur climbs (never tried linemans boots or steel shanks or that kind of stuff).


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 26, 2011)

raymondvillain said:


> Blakesmaster, which boots do you use? The Belleville 330 ST or the Redwings mentioned in the previous post? The Belleville soles look great for limb walking.
> Thanks,
> raymondvillain


 
Currently, I'm in the 790's w/out the steel toe. What can I say, they were free. The 330's will be the ones I order though.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 29, 2011)

i thought everyone on Arborist 101 just spiked it all..:msp_wink:

And don't ask blakemaster. He bought a bucket, and rented a parking space at dunkin donuts. 
His ass will be fat by summertime......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> i thought everyone on Arborist 101 just spiked it all..:msp_wink:
> 
> And don't ask blakemaster. He bought a bucket, and rented a parking space at dunkin donuts.
> His ass will be fat by summertime......:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Why the hell you think I keep bugging you to come up here and make me money? Them donuts ain't gonna eat themselves, ya know...


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 30, 2011)

Bag of french cruellers and I'm on the way........:msp_w00t:


----------



## Jumper (Apr 30, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> i thought everyone on Arborist 101 just spiked it all..:msp_wink:
> 
> :



Naw, just a certain VA tree butcher and another I worked for in suburban Ottawa.........


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 30, 2011)

Jumper said:


> Naw, just a certain VA tree butcher and another I worked for in suburban Ottawa.........


 
thats a pretty retarded statement.:msp_mad: you don't know me.


----------



## Jumper (May 3, 2011)

Jumper said:


> Naw, just a certain VA tree butcher and another I worked for in suburban Ottawa.........



Someone here (they can ID themselves if they wish) seemed to believe that I was talking about them specifically, so let me clarify..... I am referring to someone by the first name of Harold in VA with a fancy website that openly admits to topping and spiking trees....he has been discussed here before.

There are a lot of tree services in VA I suspect...but this one is unique....from that website..

"Spikes do not hurt your tree if you have the right kind and someone who knows how to use them. Whoever invented bucket trucks probably started the rumor that spikes hurt your trees so they could eliminate the little man because they (the tree services that bought the trucks) had to make a killing (alot of money) in order to pay for the equipment. There is a big difference in tree spikes and pole spikes. those who use pole spikes usually scar the heck out of the trees, I'll be honest I have yet to see a tree die from being spiked the tree usually takes care of itself.
The companies that say don't spike also say don't top a tree. Well why do they cut limbs off trees? That would have the same effect on a tree as topping and honestly they still top trees they just call it pruning/crown reduction and take a little off the top. Then it grows back quickly and has to be topped uh I mean (pruned) sooner (wink wink)."


----------



## treeslayer (May 3, 2011)

I'm in VA and of course I resented that reference, thanks for clarifying.....

Wow, that guy is off the reservation with that line.:msp_scared:
Sadly it probably works.....:msp_sad:


----------



## Jumper (May 3, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> I'm in VA and of course I resented that reference, thanks for clarifying.....
> 
> Wow, that guy is off the reservation with that line.:msp_scared:
> Sadly it probably works.....:msp_sad:



Publically, sorry for the confusion. The Ottawa guy I worked for was just as bad and had a temper to boot, which he lost at me at a very inopportune time for him.


----------



## ajginger (May 24, 2011)

*Boots for limb walking*

I just got a pair of joggers That the cricket players use. They have 1/4 inch metal spikes poking out the sole ( awsome grip on thin bark trees ). $ 150-180.00 US
The sole is hard enough to give support when in climbing spikes.

I use custom fitted hard insteps in my boots for climbing in spers as it distributes the weight right along the foot.


----------

